#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Americans that made it.

## fishlocker

So, I'm planning a trip to Europe.  The advise I've gotten so far is this.

Avoid footballers
Pickpockets 
Red light districts
Irishmen, especially in pubs late at night
Gypsies and thieves
Travel agents
Trains planes and Automobiles
Watch the Sheep
They sneak up behind you
Avoid Bridges or the underpasses
Heads up in such places.

Any other advise would be appreciated. 

Oh,  no cold pizza, and watch the girl seving the poison.

----------


## fishlocker

No sujects regarding :

----------


## fishlocker

And that is just the nice part of town.

----------


## hallelujah

> So, I'm planning a trip to Europe.  The advise I've gotten so far is this.
> 
> Avoid footballers
> *Pickpockets 
> Red light districts*
> Irishmen, especially in pubs late at night
> *Gypsies and thieves*
> Travel agents
> Trains planes and Automobiles
> ...


When wouldn't you avoid such places?!?!??!

I can't help but imagine that its yet another excuse to post about yourself.

Is there something wrong with you?

----------


## SKkin

> Watch the Sheep

----------


## fishlocker

So there I was alone  and liking it when this little ticker tried picking a hole in my pocket.

Damn  I thought, I've  got a friend in Ben

----------


## lom

> Any other advise would be appreciated.


When they ask, say that you are Canadian.

----------


## fishlocker

I get it  Charles,  because you lost! You loose. No gobstoppers. Candies, doughnuts.  Loose. That's right, loose! .

----------


## Since1996

Don't go, it's not europe anymore but more like a colony of Yemen or some other shit hole.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I can't help but imagine that its yet another excuse to post about yourself.


This.

----------


## fishlocker

I'm  still taking my new found friend. 
Shoot me, I'd think you might like him in your pocket.

----------


## fishlocker

Something is under my deck that I never met yet
 Should I get the gun???
I'm serious it is making some nasty noise. 
What say yee ant?

I think Ill just grab it the next time the lighting strikes.

That's what we do.You know.

----------


## AntRobertson

Babbling utter drunken shit stopped being 'cool' for most people around the age of 17 - 19.

----------


## fishlocker

Look Mrs, Ant. 

Oh christ I should  have worded that different. 
I meant  piss ant. Do you really  think? Bet not!
And really? Who the hell are you, you you,yea you.

----------


## fishlocker

Hey, Mrs, piss ant, what have you to show for it all? 
I just gave away a truck cooler than the car you are hinged on.
I got it like that.

----------


## fishlocker

Is this a piss contest? 

You win.Charlie you win.

----------


## fishlocker

You win Charlie, you win, your a god damn genius, you win.

----------


## fishlocker

So like I was saying.I found this mouse in my pocket.

----------


## fishlocker

I think I'll train him to be..


The ant raider!!

----------


## fishlocker

Yea, it's  real. 
What's that again

I've  more classic car parts up my ass than you have ever held in your hand. 
Ooooh shit I'm  running out to the shed.

----------


## hick

I called

Europe is at critical capacity of american pissheads

door is closed until further notice

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## fishlocker



----------


## Cujo

I tried to like JT back in the day because I think I thought I was supposed to. Just couldn't get there. Same with Neil Young.

----------


## OhOh

Week 1.

Land at Frankfurt. Pick up rental super car. Select a companion from the office. Head NW. Take in a few laps of the Nurburgring. Rest.

South to Luxembourg to review your annual report with your wealth manager. Select a companion from the office. Rest.

Drive the Route 1 south to Italy, no speed limits.

A few days in the Italian Lakes. A motorboat trip to one's island, vineyard and château. Select a companion from the summer staff. Rest.

Discuss the upcoming grape harvest with your Direttore delle vigne and taste a few of the cellar's stars. 

Spend an evening at an Italian opera house. Any opera from Bellini's hand is a great choice. Select a companion from the cast. Rest.

----------


## Neverna

> I tried to like JT back in the day because I think I thought I was supposed to. Just couldn't get there. Same with Neil Young.


Yeah, I've always tried to like Jethro Tull songs but find I only like small bits of him. On the other hand, I liked Neil Young from the first time I heard and then bought the Harvest album.

----------


## fishlocker

A Lot Like you were
Run around the same old town
Doesn't mean that much to me to mean that much to you.

----------


## fishlocker

> I called
> 
> Europe is at critical capacity of american pissheads
> 
> door is closed until further notice


Hick


you loose.

----------


## fishlocker

Cujo

We love your honesty,

----------


## OhOh

> I liked Neil Young from the first time I heard and then bought the Harvest album.


This is a better album, After the Gold Rush, IMHO.

<br>



I was in the UK last summer to meet my new grandson and catch up with my kids, my brothers and all their families and saw NY and Crazy Horse in Hyde Park. 

Great music, company that evening, along with spliffs from neighbours!

----------


## OhOh

Or this live combo's version.

----------


## hick

> Hick
> 
> 
> you loose.


oh no

tighter n a frog's arsehole.   :Wink:

----------


## fishlocker

Ok, I'll admit I had/ have been drinking alot as of those posts. Didn't mean to be so aloof. 

It does remind me of a Benny Hill bit where in the ugly old fat woman calls him a drunk.
He simply states that she is fat and ugly. The name calling between the two continues untill he concedes with, but tomorrow I will be sober.

And as for hick I like your style but I can't help but wonder if and when you roll up your sleeves to do some real work are the others surprised? 

Just wondering aloud, 
The fish.

----------


## david44

Some great music

back to the OP 

D. B. Cooper

A 1972 FBI composite drawing of
D. B. Cooper

Status
Unknown

Other names
Dan Cooper

Known for
Hijacking a Boeing 727 on November 24, 1971, and parachuting from the plane mid-flight; has never been identified or captured.


A Northwest Orient Boeing 727-100, one similar to the one involved in the hijacking.

Hijacking

Date
November 24, 1971

Summary
Hijacking

Site
Between Portland, Oregon and Seattle, Washington, USA

Aircraft

Aircraft type
Boeing 727

Operator
Northwest Orient Airlines

Registration
N467US

Flight origin
Portland International Airport

Destination
Seattle-Tacoma International Airport

Passengers
36 plus hijacker

Crew
6

Fatalities
None (hijacker's fate unknown)

Injuries
None known

Survivors
All 42 passengers and crew


*D. B. Cooper is believed to be in Pacific N West and planning to visit Thailand in the post Trump festivities disguised as Plaa Raa


*

----------


## Chittychangchang

Give us a pint of what your having :Smile:

----------


## hick

> I can't help but wonder if and when you roll up your sleeves to do some real work are the others surprised?


Not even sure what that means...

maybe one of these:

I'm not muscular
have no tatts showing with work clothes on
very high work ethic

carry on

----------


## AntRobertson

> Ok, I'll admit I had/ have been drinking alot as of those posts.





> Babbling utter drunken shit stopped being 'cool' for most people around the age of 17 - 19.


No shit.

 ::chitown::

----------


## OhOh

> I've always tried to like Jethro Tull





> So there I was alone and liking it when this little ticker tried picking a hole in my pocket.


I was at a Uni concert where JT were performing many years ago, before they became a stadium band. Pretty good, others were better.. 

However during the performance a loud phone started ringing through the PA. Jethro was handed a telephone and umm'd and ahh'd. He announced that whoever owns the flock of sheep outside they are getting rowdy. At this the house lights went up and a guy with a shepherds crook, hat and attire stood up in the middle of the audience and slowly ambled to the back of the hall followed by bright spotlight.

Amusing for all mostly, except my girlfriend at the time. She had her legs wide apart and I had my hand up here skirt pleasuring her. The band started again and she relaxed.

Back to travelling in Europe.




> Babbling utter drunken shit stopped being 'cool' for most people around the age of 17 - 19.





> No shit.


That's when hallucinogenics are found.

----------


## hick

> except my girlfriend at the time. She had her legs wide apart and I had my hand up here skirt pleasuring her. .


Jesus  that's weird

----------

